# Halloween party on November 3?



## mjvine (Sep 21, 2012)

I would normally have my Halloween party on the weekend before Halloween but I'm going to be out of town. Soooo.....I'm thinking of having it on November 3rd. To all of you who have had their parties the weekend AFTER Halloween.....How did it turn out? Did you find people to still be in that Halloween spirit? Would you do it again?
Thanks!


----------



## tilasify (Aug 6, 2012)

I know I was invited to a Halloween Party after the fact and it did not seem as fun. I guess if it were me I would not do it. We are having ours the 20th of October this year as the weekend before Halloween there is much going on.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've done a part on Nov. 1st, and it was just fine. If you're doing it a few days AFTER, the Halloween stuff like costumes will be on CLEARANCE!! 
I wouldn't have a problem doing it a little later (just not more than a week as that's pushing it). It sort of extends the Halloween season that way.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not sure everyone will still be in the spirit a few days after. The build-up is always the fun part, but these days November 1 starts Thanksgiving/Christmas season for many, so I dunno how many people will still be into it.


----------



## DiaboliCole (Aug 26, 2010)

We are also having our party on November 3rd this year. Having it the weekend before was just not doable for us. But, our love of Halloween has rubbed off on our group of friends, who love our yearly countdown! And, like Frankie's girl said, several have already said that they can't wait to hit the clearance sales! I think if you are excited about it, that will show through and make your party as great as you want!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

It really is like flipping a light switch for many. November 1st is when most people shift gears and start preparing for Thanksgiving and many even start decorating for Christmas. Personally, I wouldn't attempt a Halloween party after Halloween. However, if you have close friends and/or family that you know will be into it, then maybe it will work. Good luck with it.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with Sublime Nightmare...the day after Halloween (sadly) apparently is the shifting of gears into Christmas and Thanksgiving. People are less inclined to go out in public in their costumes after Halloween, so although I wish Halloween lasted as long as the Christmas season seems to...I wouldn't expect the turnout to be as good.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with the above comment. I don't think I would do it either. It loses something after the actual holiday. It's like having Thanksgiving a few days late. I would probably skip it. LOL I guess it would be different if the guests were very close friends who I knew would still participate otherwise I would be scared most would not show.


----------



## mjvine (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's a neighborhood/close friends party so maybe I will ask around to see if anyone is interested! If not, I'll just wait until next year.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree with the majority here.

But don't wait till next year, just do it the weekend before the weekend before. Your still in the run and in the spirit, and people will enjoy it because most if not all won't have any solid plans that weekend. And will get to enjoy more Halloween fun.

I love Halloween more than the next guy, but it's a season. I can enjoy it longer before it arrives more than the norm, but as soon as Nov 1st hits, it's all about sleigh bells and twinkly lights i'm afraid. 

The magic has gone once the actual night has passed.


----------



## mjvine (Sep 21, 2012)

OMGDan said:


> I agree with the majority here.
> 
> But don't wait till next year, just do it the weekend before the weekend before. Your still in the run and in the spirit, and people will enjoy it because most if not all won't have any solid plans that weekend. And will get to enjoy more Halloween fun.
> 
> ...


I wish I could! We're out of town 10/20 through 10/27 and I have a sporting event for my son on the 13th. Hmmmm, maybe Friday the 19th. I'm actually with you on starting to focus on the Thanksgiving/Christmas season right after Halloween. Thanks!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't have a party after Halloween. For me, when a holiday is over, it's over..time to move on to the next thing. I take my tree down the day after Christmas, lol!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Were doing ours on Nov 3rd this year. We have done after party's before and have never had a problem. Trying to do a party right before halloween we have found that our guest have to pick and chooser were they want to go. So some come for a little while and leave to go to another party or leave early. So they think it is awesome we have it on odd weekends.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I would personally never have a party after Halloween. I usually have mine on Halloween night as its such a great spirit but this year I am trying the weekends before so only 4 days before  

But it just depends how involved your invitees would be before hand? If the are crazy for Halloween before then I bet they wouldn't care if it is after or not


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

You could do it on November 2nd, its the mexican holiday, Day of the Dead.


----------



## KenVP (Nov 2, 2009)

Its close enough go for it. Its cool to stand out from the rest once and awhile.......


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

I did a halloween party on November 1st one year and it was a huge success! I even got to get some halloween items on clearance on the 1st!


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

*All the time!*

I almost always do mine the weekend after halloween unless Halloween is on a Saturday or Sunday. Everyone already has plans on halloween weekend so you might get drop ins who dont stay, all the halloween stuff goes on clearance after, and it gives me more time to plans  Never had an issue with people not coming or having less fun!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

vwgirl said:


> You could do it on November 2nd, its the mexican holiday, Day of the Dead.


That's good info to know, just in case I ever have to plan an after Halloween party  thanks!


----------



## LeonaCarver (Oct 4, 2012)

My party this year is Nov 3 and I have a ton of people already coming and I have not sent out the official invitations. I wouldn't worry too much. I have my parties yearly and this year the best date for me was the 3rd and no one is complaining. I am sure it will be a hit as people as me every year if I am doing it next year etc.


----------

